# New kitten owner here!



## Skittles (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello, I just got an 8 week old long hair two days ago. I haven't had a cat in 10 years. I'll have to post pics of him in the picture section. 

He is a sick kitty. He has an upper respiratory infection, bacterial infection, and worms.  

I named him Skittles before I found out that he is really male.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Skittles is a cute name even for a boy kitty. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## masciarifamily (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh wow...sorry to hear that....poor little thing.....search my screen name and read about my cat grissom...males have issues like human ones ha ha...read what happend to mine...if I can say anything...is GET INSURANCE!!! We never even thought about it until grissom got sick recently although it wont cover existing conditions it does not mean it wont cover new ones...Grissom is only two and until his FLUTD he was extreamly healthy and normal....in a matter of days he has cost me over 10K. I love my cat....i am not rich...put it on my CC. Cant put him down..hes my babe and at the same time its a reasponsibility i took on...

Welcome...and cant wait to see his picture....i like skittles....even for a boy it works!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. Skittles is beyond cute!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think Skittles is a fine name...for a male or female. Welcome to both of you.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Skittles is a nice name, I love the candy too! :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:cat HI, welcome to you and Skittles


----------

